# Incapable de "booter" à partir du CD d'installation



## datenshi (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Utilisant habituellement un PC, je dois d'abord vous avouer que je ne m'y connais pas à 100% aux Macs.

Le disque dur du iBook G4 de ma copine a tout récemment planté et je viens de le le changer. 

Ceci dit, avant, tout comme après l'opération (le changement du Disque dur), je n'arrivais tout simplement pas à "booter" à partir du CD d'installation de Mac OS X (J'en ai essayé plusieurs : le cd d'origine de Mac OS x 10.4.7, Snowleopard 10a.4.32, Boot camp mac OS X, etc.).

J'ai essayé en appuyant sur "c" au démarrage : cela ne semble pas fonctionner.

J'ai essayé la commande "boot cd" à partir du "open firmware", et voici ce que ça me dit (et ce, pour tous les cds essayés): 
 "boot cd load-size=0 adler32=1" 
"LOAD-SIZE is too small" 
"ok"

Mon nouveau HD n'est pas formatté et est donc encore RAW. Est-ce que cela peut influencer les résultats? 

Le lecteur de disque marchait toujours bien, jusqu'aux dernières nouvelles, alors je ne crois pas que cela soit la cause...

Je suis sûr à 100% que j'ai bien installé le disque dur, alors je ne crois vraiment pas que cela soit la cause non plus...

Y'a-t-il une autre façon d'installer un Mac OS X sur un disque dur?

Je suis plutôt dans une impasse... Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## SadChief (20 Juillet 2010)

datenshi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Utilisant habituellement un PC, je dois d'abord vous avouer que je ne m'y connais pas à 100% aux Macs.
> 
> ...


Quelques pistes:
1) Si tu as bien installé le DD, lance l'Utilitaire de disque (dans Applications/Utilitaires).
Ton DD devrait être visible dans la liste des lecteurs. Sélectionne-le, ensuite va dans l'onglet "Effacer", ensuite clique sur le bouton "Effacer" en bas, en ayant choisi le format "Mac OS X Extended (journalisé)". Le terme "effacer" est l'équivalent de "formater" pour les PC.
Si tu ne vois pas le DD, c'est qu'il y a un problème au niveau de l'installation de celui-ci.
2) Es-tu sûr que le lecteur de DVD/CD n'est pas HS???
3) Il y a une autre possibilité d'installer Mac OS X, à condition de disposer d'un autre iBook: branche un câble FireWire 400 entre les deux iBook. Tu démarres l'ordi qui marche. Ensuite tu démarres l'autre en restant appuyé sur la touche T (démarrage en mode "Target"). Sur le premier iBook tu dois pouvoir voir le DD du deuxième monté sur le bureau. Ensuite, tu lances Carbon Copy Cloner (une appli gratuite que tu as au préalable installée sur le iBook qui marche). Tu lances cette appli pour cloner le DD du premier vers le DD du deuxième.


----------



## Dramis (20 Juillet 2010)

datenshi a dit:


> Le disque dur du iBook G4 de ma copine a tout récemment planté et je viens de le le changer.
> 
> le cd d'origine de Mac OS x 10.4.7, Snowleopard 10a.4.32, Boot camp mac OS X, etc.)



Snowleopard ne tourne pas sur le g4, c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas booter dessus.

10.4.7 devrait booter, tu es certain que c'est le cd qui venait avec le mac, il est gris ou noir?   tu as le numéro de version du g4?


----------



## daffyb (20 Juillet 2010)

L'OS livré avec les tout derniers iBook était le 10.4.4
Si tu essaye de booter sur un 10.4.7 ET que c'est un DVD gris, cela signifie que ce n'est pas le bon DVD.
Ton problème vient de là... Il te faut le système livré d'origine avec l'iBook ou un système universel (DVD noir) au plus 10.5 et pas 10.6


----------



## datenshi (20 Juillet 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> Quelques pistes:
> 1) Si tu as bien installé le DD, lance l'Utilitaire de disque (dans Applications/Utilitaires).
> Ton DD devrait être visible dans la liste des lecteurs. Sélectionne-le, ensuite va dans l'onglet "Effacer", ensuite clique sur le bouton "Effacer" en bas, en ayant choisi le format "Mac OS X Extended (journalisé)". Le terme "effacer" est l'équivalent de "formater" pour les PC.
> Si tu ne vois pas le DD, c'est qu'il y a un problème au niveau de l'installation de celui-ci.
> ...



Bonjour, 

En fait, je n'arrive même pas à lancer l'utilitaire de disque, car je n'arrive pas du tout à "booter" le cd... Et je suis plutôt certain que le lecteur cd n'était pas défectueux avant cela... Il me reste bien la solution "target mode", mais je n'ai pas de cable Firewire et j'aurais bien un ami avec un portable mac, mais il est plus récent et je crois que le port Firewire est différent, n'est-ce pas?

Et selon vous, que veut dire la ligne "LOAD-SIZE is too small"?

Merci encore.


----------



## Dramis (20 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que tu n'as pas le bonne version des cds.

Essaye de mettre la main sur un leopard noir pour voir.


----------



## datenshi (20 Juillet 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> L'OS livré avec les tout derniers iBook était le 10.4.4
> Si tu essaye de booter sur un 10.4.7 ET que c'est un DVD gris, cela signifie que ce n'est pas le bon DVD.
> Ton problème vient de là... Il te faut le système livré d'origine avec l'iBook ou un système universel (DVD noir) au plus 10.5 et pas 10.6




En effet, j'ai la version 10.4.7, car ma copine ne retrouve plus ses cds et un ami à moi m'a prêté les siens. Ils sont en effet gris. Est-ce vraiment la cause? Quelle version d'OS devrais-je me procurer? Est-ce vraiment à cause de cela que je n'arrive pas à booter à partir du cd?

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h45 ----------




Dramis a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'as pas le bonne version des cds.
> 
> Essaye de mettre la main sur un leopard noir pour voir.




Est-ce que la version OS X Tiger 10.4 risque de fonctionner?


----------



## daffyb (20 Juillet 2010)

un CD gris est fait pour un type de machine et c'est pour cela que ça ne fonctionne pas. En plus si ça se trouve, tu as des CD gris pour Mac Intel.
Donc oui, le problème vient à 99% du CD qui n'est pas le bon.
Il faut, soit le CD livré avec la machine ou un d'un machine identique ou alors un CD/DVD universel noir


----------



## datenshi (20 Juillet 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> un CD gris est fait pour un type de machine et c'est pour cela que ça ne fonctionne pas. En plus si ça se trouve, tu as des CD gris pour Mac Intel.
> Donc oui, le problème vient à 99% du CD qui n'est pas le bon.
> Il faut, soit le CD livré avec la machine ou un d'un machine identique ou alors un CD/DVD universel noir




D'accord. Et ces CDs universels noirs, je trouve ça dans un mac shop, je suppose? Rien sur le web?

Merci.


----------



## Dramis (20 Juillet 2010)

Il te faut un cd pour leopard, tu peux appeller apple pour leur demander, ils en ont peut-être encore.

Sinon, ebay


----------



## datenshi (20 Juillet 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Il te faut un cd pour leopard, tu peux appeller apple pour leur demander, ils en ont peut-être encore.
> 
> Sinon, ebay



Merci. Et est-ce qu'une version plus vieille pourra fonctionner?


----------



## daffyb (20 Juillet 2010)

oui, tu as quoi EXACTEMENT comme iBook ?


----------



## datenshi (20 Juillet 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> oui, tu as quoi EXACTEMENT comme iBook ?




Je dois avouer que je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il y a dedans, puisque c'est le iBook de ma copine.

Tout ce que je peux dire, l'ayant ouvert pour mettre un nouveau disque dur, c'est que c'est un iBook G4, avec 512 megs RAM. Aucune idée de la vitesse du processeur, mais sûrement pas en haut de 1ghz.


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Limite pour Leopard, il te faudrait 1 Go de RAM.

Sinon tu peux aussi installer depuis un autre iBook en mettant celui qui ne marche pas en mode target. Sur l'iBook qui marche tu lances l'installation du CD d'OS X en lui disant de l'installer sur le DD externe (c'est à dire ton iBook sans OS) 

Pas de clonage à faire comme ça. C'est une install propre directement sur le DD.


----------



## Le Visiteur (24 Mars 2011)

SadChief a dit:


> Quelques pistes:
> 1) Si tu as bien installé le DD, lance l'Utilitaire de disque (dans Applications/Utilitaires).
> Ton DD devrait être visible dans la liste des lecteurs. Sélectionne-le, ensuite va dans l'onglet "Effacer", ensuite clique sur le bouton "Effacer" en bas, en ayant choisi le format "Mac OS X Extended (journalisé)". Le terme "effacer" est l'équivalent de "formater" pour les PC.
> Si tu ne vois pas le DD, c'est qu'il y a un problème au niveau de l'installation de celui-ci.
> ...



Bonjour,

Je déterre ce post parce qu'il m'arrive plus ou moins, la même mésaventure qu'à Datenshi.
J'ai changé récemment mon disque dur (Samsung 160GB 5400 tr/mn) sur mon iBook G4 14" 1,33Ghz de 2005 (janvier), et bien évidemment je suis incapable de remettre la main sur mon disque d'installation.
À l'époque je l'avais passé sous Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger). Ce disque d'installation (noir) marqué "Mac OS X Tiger Includes Xcode 2 Upgrade DVD" est toujours en ma possession. 
Je pensais que celui-ci me suffirait, et bien non !! 
Quand j'ai redémarré mon iBook en maintenant la touche C, les premières fenêtres m'indiquant de choisir ma langue, puis d'accepter la licence se sont suivies sans problèmes, mais après j'ai eu ça !! 
Voir la pièce jointe 53902


J'ai aussi essayé l'utilitaire de disque comme le conseil SadChief.
Voir la pièce jointe 53882


Mais après avoir effacé mon disque dur Samsung, je me suis retrouvé avec une image disque supplémentaire (sans titre) !? :rose:
Voir la pièce jointe 53892


Mis à part l'achat d'un autre CD d'installation, vous auriez une autre proposition !?

Par avance merci.


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour 
le tiger que vous avez c est un dvd d install tiger noir, ou bien un dvd mise a jour tiger noir(avec obligatoirement panther sur le disque dur )
si c est le deuxième c est normal qu il ne s installe pas , panther n est pas présent sur le disque vierge
Reinstaller panther , et âpres la mise a jour tiger


----------



## Le Visiteur (25 Mars 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour
> le tiger que vous avez c est un dvd d install tiger noir, ou bien un dvd mise a jour tiger noir(avec obligatoirement panther sur le disque dur )
> si c est le deuxième c est normal qu il ne s installe pas , panther n est pas présent sur le disque vierge
> Reinstaller panther , et âpres la mise a jour tiger



Bonjour Christophe,

Réinstaller Panther ? Bien évidemment ! Mais le problème, comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier post, je n'ai plus le disque d'installation original !! 

Pour ce qui est du disque Tiger, cela doit être effectivement et uniquement un disque de mis à jour (Upgrade DVD) à partir d'une base existante sur l'ordinateur (on en apprend tous les jours).  

Donc avec un dvd d'installation Tiger, je n'ai plus besoin d'installer préalablement Panther !?

J'avais réalisé une sauvegarde sur un disque dur externe avant de changer mon dd, il ne va pas y avoir de problème ou de compatibilité de certains dossiers si je n'installe que Tiger !?


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Mars 2011)

Le Visiteur a dit:


> Bonjour Christophe,
> 
> Réinstaller Panther ? Bien évidemment ! Mais le problème, comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier post, je n'ai plus le disque d'installation original !!
> 
> ...



je pense que d autres personnes vont complétez et affirmez mes réponses


----------



## Le Visiteur (25 Mars 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> je pense que d autres personnes vont complétez et affirmez mes réponses



Ok, j'attends.

Merci Christophe


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Mars 2011)

Merci pour le merci


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2011)

Sur la dernière capture on voit bien que c'est un dvd d'upgrade, donc impossible d'installer un Os complet depuis

Quest-ce que tu as fait du disque d'origine ?
Il faudrait le mettre dans un boitier ou un adaptateur (2,5') IDE/PATA vers FireWire400, pas Usb hein, le G4 ne boote pas en Usb.

Après boot sur l'ancien disque dur avec la touche "alt" et reclonage du disque externe sur le disque interne.

Si tu n'as pas le matériel disponible, remets le vieux disque dans l'ordi, trouve un boitier Usb Ide/Pata, clone le disque interne dessus et refait ton échange.
(C'est par là qu'il aurait fallu commencer !  )


----------



## Le Visiteur (30 Mars 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Merci pour le merci



C'est normal, non ? 

Bon le problème est résolu. Grâce à un DVD universel de Tiger, tout fonctionne impec. 
Vraiment sympa ce forum.


----------

